# Sexual Side Effects while on Tren



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tomorrow I will be two weeks into my Tren/Prop/Mast/HCG 10 week cycle.

A few days into my cycle I was unable to ejaculate?  I could get an erection, but could not ejaculate?  I have never had that problem before, so I started asking questions and doing some homework.

As we are aware, Tren can raise your prolactin levels.  Not only can too much prolactin possibly cause you to be able to "Breast Feed" your kid, it can cause sexual side effects as well.

Sexual side effects like being unable to ejaculate or being uninterested in sex.

Personally, I really like to have sex, so I wanted to find a quick solution to my dilemma.

I was taking .25 mg of Prami every day before bed.  I was also taking 25mcg of T3 to keep my Thyroid functions in check.

A few days ago I increased the dose of Prami to .5mg per night and Great news.... Chris698 "Junior" is working again and I am able to ejaculate.

It is important to keep in mind that everyone reacts differently to AAS.

I found this while doing a Google search on this topic.

"The androgenic aspects of Trenbolone may aid sex drive, but the prolactin effects may counteract this. So you can be really horny but unable to ejaculate.

One of the differences between Tren and Deca is their androgenic qualities. Tren is higher and Deca is lower.

Some guys get really horny on Tren while with Deca this is hardly ever the case. They are both progestins though which increase prolactin.

Prolactin can decrease both your sex drive, refractory period (time to next erection), and delayed ejaculation.

Depending on your unique chemistry Tren may either be pro-sexual or anti-sexual. Your personal reaction to its androgenic and prolactin increasing features will dictate this.

That's why there's a term called Tren dick to go along with Deca dick."


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the horniest I've ever been was while on a Tren/prop/winny/proviron stack with low dose aromasin and cabergoline. 

Tren is one of those finicky compounds where some users get extra high sex drive, and others get limp dick, or an inability to ejacuate. Cabergoline helps a lot for me, and Proviron as well.


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 15, 2012)

When I'm on 100mgs a day of tren ace I'm crazy horny. If I don't have sex on a given day I will jerk it at least once that day maybe twice. Oh and I have no problem ejaculating at all. Lucky me


----------



## powders101 (Dec 15, 2012)

Never experienced any myself.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 15, 2012)

Good to hear . you using the prami tabs or the research liquid prami/ dostinex I see everywhere that's very cheap so it makes me leary if legit.?


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks for the read bud.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am using the liquid Prami, so I hope its legit!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Good to hear . you using the prami tabs or the research liquid prami/ dostinex I see everywhere that's very cheap so it makes me leary if legit.?



I am using the liquid Prami.  I was referred by a legit source so I think its real...... at least I hope it is.

All I know is Chris698 Jr. is working again and I am happy about that! :action-smiley-033:


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 22, 2012)

chris698 said:


> All I know is Chris698 Jr. is working again and I am happy about that! :action-smiley-033:



Good to hear


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

i prolly missed it somewhere, but how much test are you using?


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-logs/29986-chris698-10wk-cycle-log.html
See here. 




omegachewy said:


> i prolly missed it somewhere, but how much test are you using?


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad to hear you have a good understanding of why tren causes the sexual difficulties you talk about. Many think the answer is in adding test or more test. 
That may apply to certain other aas but not tren which is really androgenic.
I found that out back in about 85 when first using finajet/ject and parabolan.
I wanted sex all the time but would end up not being able to nutt. 
Was no prami or cabaser back then or at least we knew nothing about it. I have used prami and dost. prami just makes me feel like shit though it does it's job well. Dost I feel much better and everything works as well as when using prami without feeling fuzzy and flu like. Some guys do really well with it.
I'm just not one of the lucky ones . Take care, T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 22, 2012)

Musta been your shorts Chris.. Thanks for update..


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

350 mg/week 100 mg/EOD Test Prop



omegachewy said:


> i prolly missed it somewhere, but how much test are you using?


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

Good point, your probably right! 



Ironbuilt said:


> Musta been your shorts Chris.. Thanks for update..


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 23, 2012)

powders101 said:


> Never experienced any myself.



Me either. Its never killed my libido but good info to know just in case for future reference.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey T, I am holding at .50mg/day of Prami (taken before bed).  It does not seem to be effecting me in a negative way.

I will stay at that dose throughout the rest of my cycle.



turbobusa said:


> Glad to hear you have a good understanding of why tren causes the sexual difficulties you talk about. Many think the answer is in adding test or more test.
> That may apply to certain other aas but not tren which is really androgenic.
> I found that out back in about 85 when first using finajet/ject and parabolan.
> I wanted sex all the time but would end up not being able to nutt.
> ...


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like you found the sweet spot for your run. Very cool. Let us know back later how your gains etc fare out. T


----------



## striffe (Dec 23, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Glad to hear you have a good understanding of why tren causes the sexual difficulties you talk about. Many think the answer is in adding test or more test.
> That may apply to certain other aas but not tren which is really androgenic.
> I found that out back in about 85 when first using finajet/ject and parabolan.
> I wanted sex all the time but would end up not being able to nutt.
> ...



Have you ever had good experiences with liquid dostinex? Or are the expensive dostinex tabs the only way to go?


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 23, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Have you ever had good experiences with liquid dostinex? Or are the expensive dostinex tabs the only way to go?



I have not heard of liquid dost that is stable but that does not mean
it is not viable. I really like dost . Have used caps (ug) and hg that I picked up in mex a few years back. work the same for me. Prami
in liquid I did try and it was really strong. I just never was able to get use to prami even witha slow ramp up. Wish I could . It works and is not costly. Thanks, T


----------



## incbb (Dec 24, 2012)

my libido sky rockets for about six weeks in then start to plummet, by that time the bromo is running its course and all back to normal

get a dopamaine supplement in there


incbb


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 24, 2012)

incbb said:


> my libido sky rockets for about six weeks in then start to plummet, by that time the bromo is running its course and all back to normal
> 
> get a dopamaine supplement in there
> 
> ...



Have not used bromocriptine for a minute . Almost forgot about it. 
I have had pretty good results with bromo. Just curious about dopamine supp. Like levo(L dopa)? Just curious. Thanks, T


----------

